# DIY Twinstar



## ramskip (Mar 1, 2010)

People on the interwebz say that the Twinstar is merely basic electrolysis. Here's my DIY version! Just need a tea-ball and an old cell-phone charger


----------



## WaterLife (Jun 9, 2016)

I heard the top and bottom wired up metal pieces should not touch each other. (hard to tell in your pic, not sure if they are latched/clamped together though)

Could have used flat metal pieces to save a bit of space.
Does yours produce bubbles? (Hydrogen and Oxygen)





Tons of other DIY Twinstar vids out there as well.

Let us notice if it really does work in reducing any algae or chances of infections.


----------



## ramskip (Mar 1, 2010)

WaterLife said:


> I heard the top and bottom wired up metal pieces should not touch each other.


You're absolutely right...kinda like Ghostbusters...NEVER CROSS THE STREAMS! If the metal pieces touch, the unit will short circuit and may catch fire. This is a quick and dirty prototype, but they don't touch.



WaterLife said:


> Could have used flat metal pieces to save a bit of space.


I had this tea-ball in my drawer, it works. Voila.



WaterLife said:


> Does yours produce bubbles? (Hydrogen and Oxygen)


Sure does  





That's the tutorial I watched as well. Don't need a battery though, any 5v power source will do. I've only used the unit for a few hours, but it's already helped clear up my water column. Not sure what's going on really other than it splits h20 into h and 02. I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## WaterLife (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm no expert on this device, but maybe if the metal pieces were flat (more closer, equidistant apart) instead, it might be more effective (more surface area of the "electricity field" since the electricity current would want to flow the path of least resistance (less water travel with flat discs rather than a ball, so electrolysis would happen across the whole metal mesh, rather than the outside edges of the ball that are closest to touching). I know this was just a quick DIY with spare parts you had on hand though.

Just a thought, no idea if it would make any difference or not (that resistance in water may not be a factor like I may think. I do hope water does have good enough resistance that the low voltage current is not "minorly" electrifying fish within the tank).


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

You guys make me nervous playing with electricity and DIY stuff. You should buy a $15 grounding probe and make sure your aquarium water is grounded.


----------



## ramskip (Mar 1, 2010)

JustLikeAPill said:


> You guys make me nervous playing with electricity and DIY stuff. You should buy a $15 grounding probe and make sure your aquarium water is grounded.


Great advice, will do!


----------

